# Fiddes Hardwax oil



## hoodpage (17 Feb 2010)

Hello all
 Does anybody know what Fiddes Hardwax oil is like?

Thanks all Liam


----------



## Boz62 (18 Feb 2010)

Very good. I used it for my workbench last year and it's still holding up well.



Applies easily (brush on thinly, wipe off), dries fairly fast - I give it two coats in a day, buff up the next morning. Some darkening of colour on beech, but no tinting that I've noticed. Door thresholds in some form of old tropical hardwood  have worn well also. And a refinished kitchen stool is also wearing well. Have found it easy to patch on areas I've bodged, just rub back and reapply. It's also good as a single coat for quick sealing of workshop jigs and shelves - MDF or ply. I use the clear satin, it's buff-able and will take a coat of paste wax for a shiny finish. And if it thickens in the tin with time, it can be thinned with White Spirit. I'll happily buy another tin when my current one runs out. 

Boz


----------



## Mr T (18 Feb 2010)

Hi

I use Finney's hardwax oil a lot and find it excellent, shelf life can be a bit limited, but it gives a good finish after 3 or 4 coats.

Chris


----------



## duncanh (19 Feb 2010)

I've used Fiddes on some of my turnings. I tended to apply 2 coats and then buff once dry (which happens pretty quickly). I was happy with the final result but I've now moved back to Chestnut oil as about 1/3 of the Fiddes tin started to thicken and I couldn't manage to thin it satisfactorily.

I've never seen it mentioned on here, but Chestnut now produce a wax oil. I bought some to try at Harrogate last year. It's much thinner than the Fiddes and I find it easier to apply. It possibly needs 3 coats (or maybe even 4).


----------

